# Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South) - September 2010



## The Bread Guy (5 Sep 2010)

*Only Taliban claims posted in this thread - please take debate into new thread.*

Thanks for helping this news only thread system work.​
*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
051910 Sept 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />RC South attack claims, excerpted from  “Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the  kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols,” 2-4 Sept 10.

<hr />
*RC South*​<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Sep10/02-09-10.htm"> 2 Sept 10</a>

*Deadly blast in Zabul kills 6 US terrorists Sep 02
*At least 6 US terrorists along with their puppet translator were killed at  10:00 am this morning, when a mine detonated on their foot patrol as they were  carrying out an operation against the Mujahideen in Shahjoe district's Musa Zo  area. Witnesses from the scene say that helicopters were seen at the blast site  airlifting the dead and he wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Sep10/03-09-10.htm"> 3 Sept 10</a>

*6 puppets enemy killed in Kandahar, one detained Sep 03
*At least 6 security puppets were killed and 1 detained along with his  weapons on Thursday (Sep. 02) when Mujahideen attacked a NATO logistical convoy  on Kandahar-Heart main highway in Zhiri. 1 vehicle full of logistics was also  captured. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*IED obliterates US tank in Kandahar Sep 03
*A US invaders tank was destroyed on Thursday morning (Sep 02) in Zhiri  district when it was struck by an IED as it was travelling on Kandahar-Herat  main highway. All invaders involved in the blast were either killed or wounded.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Enemy vehicle obliterated in Uruzgan Sep. 03
*A NATO logistical supply vehicle was completely obliterated by an IED in  Mariabad area of Terenkot city. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*IED destroys US tank in Uruzgan, 4 killed Sep 03
*A US invaders tank was destroyed by an IED, killing all 4 invaders on board  on Thursday (Sep. 02) near Terenkot city. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf  Ahmadi

*Enemy vehicle eliminated in Shahjoe (Zabul) blast Sep 03
*A security puppet vehicle was destroyed, killing all puppets inside when it  hit a roadside bomb in Zeyarat area of Shahjoe district on Thursday afternoon  (Sep. 02). Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

<a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Sep10/04-09-10.htm"> 4 Sept 10</a>

*Deadly blast in Kandahar kills 7 US terrorists Sep 04
*Tabeen area of Arghandab district was bombed without causing any casualties  after a US officer along with 6 other terrorists were killed when their tank was  shattered to bits by an IED at 11:00 am on Friday morning (Sep 03). Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*6 cowardly ANA puppets killed in clash with Mujahideen Sep 04
*According to a report from Brehna Kot area of Kandahar city say that some 6  cowardly ANA puppets were killed and several others wounded when their foot  patrol came into a Mujahideen ambush. In the 1-hour firefight 1 Mujahid was also  injured. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Powerful blasts hit US foot patrol in Zhiri Sep 04
*Helicopters were seen airlifting the dead and wounded US invaders after a  series of 3 IED’s detonated on their foot patrol at 02:00am this morning in  Pashmool area of Zhiri district. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Breaking News: Martyrdom attack hits US invaders convoy in Kandahar city Sep  04
*A report from Khwajak Baba area of Kandahar city says that about an hour ago  a brave Mujahid (Rahmatullah) detonated his explosive-laden vehicle on a US  invaders convoy. Will keep you updated about the enemy casualties as reports  arrive. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Missiles rock Kandahar airfield Sep 04
*Missiles fired by Mujahideen on Friday (Sep. 03) hit Kandahar airfield but  the damage and casualties caused to the enemy is not known. Reported by Qari  Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Enemy suffer heavy losses in Zabul, 4 vehicles eliminated Sep. 04
*An ANA puppet vehicles were blown apart by IED and another eliminated in an  ambush in Shahr-e-Safa district on Friday (Sep. 03). Reports add that at least 2  security puppets were killed and 2 wounded on Friday (Sep. 03) when their  vehicle hit a roadside bomb in Seyori district. Yet again in Shahjoe district, a  US invaders tank was completely obliterated by an IED on Friday night (Sep. 03),  at 04:30 pm. In this explosion all the invaders onboard were killed and wounded.  In another report a US invaders base was rocked by mortar rounds at 04:00 pm, on  Friday (Sep. 03) in Nowbahar district. There are no confirmed reports about the  number of casualties caused to the invaders. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf  Ahmadi

<hr />
*Other*​* <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Statements/Sep10/A%20Request%20to%20the%20Muslim%20Ummah%20Pray%20for%20the%20victory%20of%20Mujahideen%20and%20the%20defeat%20of%20Invaders.htm"> The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan:  A Request to the Muslim Ummah:   Pray for the victory of Mujahideen and the defeat of Invaders</a>*
Ramadan 22, 1431 A.H, Thursday, September 02, 2010

In the Name of Allah, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful.

Ramadan is a month of Blessings, Mercy and a month of victory for the Muslims  over the Kuffar. In this blessed month the battle of Badr, the conquest of  Makkah, the famous battle of Qadesiya, the conquest of Andulus (Spain), the  battle of Hiteen and Ain Jaloot have taken place and Allah SWT gave the final  victory to the Muslims over the Kuffar.

This is a month in which Allah SWT bestowed his book as a mercy for mankind and  many hadith reported from our beloved Prophet Muhammad SAW talk about the  rewards and importance of prayers in this blessed month.

There are many revelations reported about the night of Qadr, which is from one  of the nights of this blessed month, in which the prayer performed is better  (more in reward) than the prayer performed in the nights of a thousand months.

In many of the narrations reported from Prophet Muhammad SAW it is said that,  there are times in this month in which if a Muslims prays (conforming to Shariat)  to Allah SWT, he SWT will answer his prayers.

Today, our Muslim Ummah is facing a lot of hardships by the hands of the Kuffar  (infidels). We are being killed, our wealth and honor is being plundered in  Palestine, Iraq, Afghanistan and many other parts of the world, so we ask our  Muslim brothers and sisters to pray, especially in the last 10 nights of this  blessed month for our success, for the success of the Mujahideen who fight for  the cause of Allah over the Kuffar, and the shameful defeat of the enemies of  Islam so that the Muslims are released from the atrocities committed by their  hands.

Allah SWT accepts these kinds of prayers as he says himself in his book (Quran):

(وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ  إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُواْ لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُواْ بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ  (البقرة . 186

When My servants ask thee concerning Me, I am indeed close (to them): I listen  to the prayer of every suppliant when he calleth on Me: Let them also, with a  will, listen to My call, and believe in Me: that they may walk in the right way.  (Surah Baqarah, verse 189).

It is hoped from the Muslim Ummah that they will pray to Allah SWT in the last  10 blessed nights of this blessed month, (along with their own needs) for the  Mujahideen who are fighting for Allah’s cause to become victorious over the  enemies of Allah SWT. Ameen.

<em>From the Leadership Shura of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Statements/Sep10/Repetition%20of%20the%20Hackneyed%20and%20Fake%20Election.htm"> The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan: Repetition of the Hackneyed and Fake  Election</a>
*Ramadan 23, 1431 A.H, Friday, September 03, 2010

In the Name of Allah, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful.

The Americans are trying again to pave the way for some demagogues faces in the  coming days to reach the corridor of the parliament, in an effort to give  legitimacy to the occupying forces and the puppet Kabul administration. However,  the short-list of the would-be winners has already been finalized in the  American embassy in Kabul. They have selected characters that passed the America  criteria. The invaders are confident enough that those selected will never  ratify a resolution against American interests.

The Americans and the campaigners of the candidates know very well that conduct  of transparent and open elections in a peaceful environ is out of the question  in any area, district or province of the country. Equally is not possible that  the 20% voters as per the American prediction will ever show up on the polling  day.

The Afghans know that on this day, Mujahideen will target American military  convoys and soldiers who are to provide security to the parliamentarian  elections. Most of the candidates do not enjoy even 5% grassroots votes; some of  them have already been detained by Mujahideen with the support of the people;  some of them have been threatened or escaped from their residential areas to  live in the Capital. They think that they will mobilize people in their support  while sitting in Kabul. So in this dangerous and difficult situation, the  American drama of deception will not achieve its target, despite the fact that  they have spent millions of dollars and are going to deploy security contingents  and units on this day.

It is important to note that the election has no credibility in the eye of the  common man in spite of the fact, that the Americans have spent or are spending  large amount of money and campaigns to bribe people are in full swing. But all  these not withstanding, they will fall flat. No one can say that the parliament  will ever live up to people’s expectation.

The sagacious Afghan nation knows that in any country under foreign occupation,  all laws, regulations and assemblies and parleys are honed to pander to wishes  and interest of foreigners. Therefore, as far as the people are concerned, all  the efforts and campaigns launched by the occupying forces have no reliability  in their eyes.

The Afghan people still remember the poor and demagogue record of the past term  of the Kabul stooge regime’s parliament. They did not serve the nation, nor did  boycott parliamentarian sessions even for a single day in protest to the  incessant encroachments on our religious injunctions and national values by the  invading Americans, or for their other sundry abominable actions that they  committed; nor the parliamentarians led huge demonstrations and marches to  condemn the blind bombardments and the killing of thousands of civilians during  house searches conducted by the invaders, so that they might have proved that  they are real representatives of people, not American puppets. But instead, they  provoked racial, lingual and geographical issues, using the forum of the  parliament. They did put forward proposals for disintegrations of Afghanistan.  They engineered diabolical conspiracies to set stage for conflicts between  fraternal ethnicities and tried to engage them in endless hostilities.

Now, the Afghans are well aware of the ploys used by the Americans against our  religious principles and national traditions under the fatuous slogans of  democracy. It is not possible that these fake slogans will deceive them any  more. They know that during the past nine years, these committees, the  parliament and other puppet entities could not solve people core issues like  security, protection of the religion and people and eradication of poverty.

Now when America is on the descent, and it is itself seeking ways and means for  escape, then how would it would solve these issues amicably.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Statements/Sep10/the%20Islamic%20Emirate%20of%20Afghanistan%20Karzai%20in%20vortex%20of%20corruptions.htm"> The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan:  Karzai in vortex of corruptions</a>*
Ramadan 22, 1431 A.H, Thursday, September 02, 2010

In the Name of Allah, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful.

The CIA is making secret payments to top-level officials of Karzai  administration despite the fact that the agency knew in advance that its backing  will amplify corruption, but it still paid corrupt officials, so that it can  maintain source of information within Karzai government, because Karzai is not  aware of the moves made by members of his own government, according a report  issued in Washington post last Friday.

Among those on CIA payroll, Muhammad Zia Salehi’s involvement is much prominent,  who had been captured on corruption charges, but was released by Karzai.  Although Karzai denied the allegations that the top-level officials of his  administration are on CIA payroll.

New York Times, quoted the dismissed deputy attorney general Fazel Ahmed  Faqiryar as saying, I was forced into early retirement after aggressively  promoting corruption investigation against the top-level officials. New York  Times and Washington post cited another prominent official who has knowledge of  what is going on in the palace, informed that Karzai operates a 10 to 5 million  dollars money fund, which flows from Iran and other foreign intelligence  services, to rewards the political allies in his administration.

Broadly speaking, Karzai, under the foreigners control, is heading a puppet  multi-dimensional administration, whose members are morally, politically and  financially corrupt.

Many comments had been made in the month of August, which have expressed the  outrage of the masses as they have witnessed during the holy month of Ramadan  the non-Islamic behavior of the corrupt top-level officials, one of those  comments was address to the ambassador "Mr. Ambassador (Jawad) you are involved  in sybaritism, extravagance, and dancing with wine, while the Afghan masses are  dancing in blood and floods."

On the other hand, Karim Khalili, the second vice president and his deputy are  among the corrupts who, apart from other crimes, are involved in religion and  national prejudice.

Karzai takes it as an achievement to have embassies and consulates in different  countries of the world with the Afghan flag raising above, whereas he shows a  total disregard for the suffering of the Afghans and disrespect of the Islamic  and Pashtun values and traditions.

The question arise what would happen to the masses of a country whose head,  nobles, and top-level officials are indulging in perverted activities, who’s  role models are singers and dancers, who pay no attention to the future of the  country’s development and improvement.

The imbalance and incompetence among the members of the parliament and judiciary  and others such as Fahim, Khalili, Qanoni, Rakiti, Tanai, Rahmani Uloomi and so  forth have affected the life and peace of the entire Afghan masses, and their  crimes and corruptions are the direct outcome of the US invasion of Afghanistan.

Moreover, the nuclear bombs have been used in Afghanistan, the Afghan people  continue to be massacred, while their country’s wealth is being looting, all  this is being done in the name of democracy, which is nothing but American  hypocrisy, a violation of the rights of the Afghan people and a disgrace to  Islamic values.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em>

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
101125 Sept 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />RC South and RC Southwest attack claims, excerpted from  “Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the  kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols,”  <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Sep10/10-09-10.htm"> 10 Sept 10</a> (full list of claims  at non-terrorist site <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/37197718/Mujahideen-of-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-military-operations-against-the-kafirs-munafiqs-and-the-worshippers-of-Idols-10-Sept-10">here</a>)

<hr />
*RC South*​*7 American invaders killed or wounded in Kandahar Sep 09
*A roadside bomb in Kandahar’s Arghandab district hit and destroyed a US  invaders’ tank on Thursday, killing about four terrorists’ and wounding another  three. Reported by Zabihullah Mujahid

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (10 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
102320 Sept 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />
*RC South*​* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1570:11-us-nato-invaders-killed-3-injured-in-martyrdom-operation&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 11 US-NATO invaders killed, 3 injured in martyrdom operation</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 10 September 2010 20:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 10 – As many as 11 invaders got killed and three were injured in  a martyr attack carried out on the enemy patrol by a lone Mujahid, Abdurahman in  Dand district of Kandahar province on Friday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1569:3-border-soldiers-killed-2-injured-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 border soldiers killed, 2 injured in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 10 September 2010 19:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 10 – In Kandahar’s Boldak district, a roadside bomb placed by  Mujahideen hit and destroyed enemy patrol vehicle on Thursday night, killing 3  puppets as well as wounding two more.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1568:several-killed-as-3-enemy-logistical-vehicles-destroyed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Several killed as 3 enemy logistical vehicles destroyed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Friday, 10 September 2010 19:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 10 - Mujahideen, in an attack on the invaders logistical convoy,  destroyed three fuel trucks and killed several security guards and drivers in  Kandahar city.</blockquote>
<hr />
*Other*​* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1520:the-role-of-ieds-in-the-current-conflict-an-interview-with-qari-khairullah-muneeb&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> The Role of IEDs In The Current Conflict (An Interview with Qari Khairullah  Muneeb)</a> - * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/37226965/The-Role-of-IEDs-In-The-Current-Conflict-An-Interview-with-Qari-Khairullah-Muneeb">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>

<blockquote>In the Name of Allah, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful.

Dand district is very closely located to the South of Kandahar city, and some  parts of the city come under the administrative control of the Dand district. To  the East of Dand lies the district of Pangwai, to the South is the desert, and  to the West lays Kandahar Airport.

The proximity of this district to Kandahar city renders this area of vital  strategic importance, both in this Jihad and the previous Jihad. The area  assumes particular military importance both as an offensive strategic point and  a defensive one. Offensively, it serves as a vital “launching point” in any  military offensive against Kandahar city, while defensively, it is a natural  theatre of operation in defending Kandahar city. It is for these reasons that  foreign invaders have always paid particular attention to securing this area,  and continue to launch unabated operations to gain control of the area. Despite  their immense numbers, the invading forces have failed to seize this area,  turning this area into a graveyard for the U.S-NATO invaders forces. Invaders  forces and mainstream media outlets admit, that despite their best efforts they  continue to suffer heavy casualties, largely due to the placement of Improvised  Explosive Devices (IED's). In investigating what other tactics the Mujahideen  are employing to wreak havoc in the enemy ranks, we report a brief interview  with Qari Khairullah Muneeb, the Islamic Emirate’s appointed commander for IED  units, in the Dand area.

<i>Alemara</i>: Assalaamu Alaikum wa Rahmatullaahi wa Barakaatuhu

<i>Qari Khairullah Muneeb</i>: Wa ‘alaykum Assalaam wa Rahmatullaahi wa Barakaatuhu

<i>Alemara</i>: Dear Mr. Muneeb, could you please introduce yourself?

<i>Qari Khairullah Muneeb</i>: Praise be to God, Lord of all creation. Peace and  prayers be upon our Prophet Muhammad, his household, and his companions all  together.

“And indeed whosoever takes revenge after he has suffered wrong, for such there  is no way (of blame) against them.” (Al-Shura: 41)

My name is Qari Khairullah Muneeb, my colleagues call me Muneeb. I am a resident  of the Spin Boldak district of Kandahar province, and I am currently serving as  a commander of the Islamic Emirate’s for the IED units in the Dand district of  Kandahar province.

<i>Alemara</i>: Could you give us some information on your activities and objectives in  the Dand district.

<i>Qari Khairullah Muneeb</i>: In my capacity as the head of the IED units in the Dand  district, we have formulated a carefully thought out plan to halt any enemy  advancement into the district. The various sectors of the district, including  Biad, Mia Dost and Ashraaf, have been divided into 37 sections, with 37  Mujahideen Brigades each one responsible for their respective areas. Each of  these brigades is required to exercise their utmost vigilance and determination  to stop any incursions into our territories.

<i>Alemara</i>: In the past few months that you have been active in the Dand district,  what have the Mujahideen achieved? can you please enlighten us on this point?

<i>Qari Khairullah Muneeb</i>: Since our operations in the region began in April, 2010,  so far we have recorded at least 91 major IED attacks in the various parts of  Dand, which have caused severe distress to the enemy forces. Most of our IED  attacks are aimed at the enemy’s armoured vehicles, however we also emplace  anti-personnel mines when faced with ground troops. So far these tactics have  proved very successful and have caused wide spread dismay in enemy ranks. We  have published a brief report of these operations in a calendar format. This  calendar, which is easily accessible, provides detailed records of the type  attack, the date of attack, and the names of the Mujahideen brigades responsible  for the attack.

<i>Alemara</i>: The American invading forces have openly admitted that around  two-thirds of their casualties are the result of IED attacks. Similarly, IED  attacks play a central role in breaking the enemy’s morale and their will to  resist. Have IED's been an important part of your tactics, and do you plan to  expand the use of these improvised weapons?

<i>Qari Khairullah Muneeb</i>: Yes, recent military experiments in various parts of the  country have shown that IED's, when supplementing ground assault troop  manoeuvres, play an important role in defeating the enemy troops. Consequently,  the Islamic Emirate has begun to expand its use of IED warfare and in all the  major theatres of operations, separate chain of command for IED units have been  established. In addition, our Mujahideen are being provided with equipment and  training, which enables them to emplace IED's as professionally as possible.

<i>Alemara</i>: Recently, the enemy forces declared a ban on certain chemical material,  viewed as important ingredients for IED's, and are rigorously trying to stop the  transport of these materials. The enemy claims they have been very successful in  thwarting your plans. Have these restrictions impeded your operations?

<i>Qari Khairullah Muneeb</i>: No, Alhamdulillah, the enemy has tried these measures in  the past few years, but has failed to impede our ability to prepare and place  these devices. This is because we utilise very simple and easily accessible  material for our IED's.

This is the special favour of Allah Subhanahu wa Ta’ala, that in return for the  enemy’s sophisticated technology, He has given us the ability and opportunities  that all our Mujahideen are able to easily assemble these mines for emplacement.  The fact that, both in Dand and other parts of the country, these IED attacks  have multiplied over the past few months, is clear proof that the enemy’s  measures have not produced any tangible results. Already in the Dand area we  have placed remote-controlled mines in all the different routes available to the  enemy, and we have prepared a further 300 hundred mines in case of emergency.  This is sufficient proof of the abundance of our resources.

<i>Alemara</i>: In the Jihad against the Soviets, the anti-tank mines employed by the  Mujahideen were very powerful. What is the strength of your mines? Are they  sufficient to destroy enemy armoured vehicles?

<i>Qari Khairullah Muneeb</i>: Yes, part of our job involves making carefully  customised mines able to penetrate the vehicles that we target. In recent times  the enemy has increasingly fortified their armoured vehicles but the Mujahideen  equalled their challenge by proportionately increasing the strength of their  IED's, thus thwarting yet another of the enemy’s plans.

<i>Alemara</i>: If I may ask you this last question; the enemy is always propagating  the claim that the IED's placed by the Mujahideen actually do more damage to the  Afghan civilians than they do to the coalition enemy forces. What is your  response regarding this?

<i>Qari Khairullah Muneeb</i>: As the masses have recognised U.S-NATO invaders forces  propaganda of committing the crimes themselves and putting the blame on the  Mujahideen. One of the reasons why the Mujahideen enjoy the support and trust of  the Afghan people is precisely because we pay great attention to preventing any  harm to the ordinary Afghan civilians.

Mujahideen remote-controlled mines are placed with a great care of planning and  consideration, and always produce the preconceived results. As for the  pressure-plated IED's, the Mujahideen only place them at night, when they have  sure intelligence that the enemy is approaching. In those moments, the people  are informed well in advance not to venture outside at night until the break of  dawn, especially since the enemy might assault their houses.

Alhumdulillah, over the years the civilians have familiarised themselves with  Mujahideen tactics and civilian casualties from Mujahideen hands has become  non-existent.

<i>Alemara</i>: We thank you once again for sharing your valuable time with us.  Assalaamu Alaikum wa Rahmatullaahi wa Barakaatuhu

<i>Qari Khairullah Muneeb</i>: Wa ‘alaykum Assalaam wa Rahmatullaahi wa Barakaatuhu</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (11 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
111145UTC Sept 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1574:statement-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-regarding-the-anniversary-of-the-911-event&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Statement of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Regarding the Anniversary of the  9/11 Event</a> - * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/37244443/Statement-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-Regarding-the-Anniversary-of-the-9-11-Event">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Saturday, 11 September 2010 15:42

It is now for nine years that Afghanistan has been burning in the flames of the  invasion of the American invaders, that started under the pretext of avenging  the September event. In the past nine years, thousands of Afghans have been  martyred, injured and detained by the invading Americans and others forced to  leave their houses. On the other hand, the Mujahideen punished thousands of  Americans and their allies during armed confrontations and Jihad by killing and  injuring them for their invasion.

Furthermore, they have had heavy financial losses amounting to hundreds of  billions of dollars. But still the Americans are bent on continuing the  occupation of Afghanistan under the same hackneyed pretext and destroying and  prosecuting the Afghans by further prolonging a war that could not be won.  Americans have not achieved any tangible result to remedy the pains of the  victims of 9/11 despite the continuation of the war for nine years.

The policy followed by the invading rulers of the White House under the pretext  of avenging the September Event, unquestionably led to other hundreds of bloody  events not only in Afghanistan but in others parts of the world. Hence in every  part of the globe, the citizenship of USA has become a mark of danger. The  people of America have been deprived of a peaceful and secure life. Their  houses, cities, offices, airports and barracks have become battle fields. They  are not able to find any solace and peace any where. Albeit that, they are  regarded as invaders and aggressors at world’s level.

The war which they have started in Afghanistan, ironically thousands of  kilometers away from the place of the occurrence of the event under the name of  avenging the September event, is facing defeat because it is an illegitimate war  which will eventually usher in the downfall of the American empire. Members of  the global coalition which they had allied with at the beginning of he war, are  now busy wriggling themselves of the entangle the Americans are grappling with,  by pulling their forces out of Afghanistan after their having understood the  realities behind it.

The confused rulers of America, instead of considering a rationale exit, persist  in implementing plans which would lead to political and economic instability and  law and order situation not only in Afghanistan, in the region but in America  itself.

After the passage of nine years since the September Event and their resorting to  the usage of all warfare tactics, they have now lost the chance of peace in  Afghanistan. They have only once chance now and that is to withdraw their forces  from Afghanistan unconditionally. They are not entitled to submitting (certain)  conditions as a quid pro quo for withdrawal because the invasion of Afghanistan  was an illegitimate action in the first place. Despite that, they are facing a  dashing defeat. Therefore, on this occasion of the ninth anniversary of the  September Event, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan advises the American rulers  to take advantage of this chance; lose not further chances and unconditionally  withdraw forces from Afghanistan. Thus they may save themselves from the fate of  the former Britain and Soviet Union and put an end to the knotty Afghan issue.

It is the legitimate right of the Afghans to determine the future destiny of  Afghanistan and establish a strong and independent Islamic system there. The  Islamic Emirate has started Jihad against the invaders in order to ensure  realization of this objective. They will continue their Islamic sacred duty  (Jihad) until and unless the invaders are no more in Afghanistan and an Islamic  sovereignty is established there.

_Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan_</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (12 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
122155UTC Sept 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1576:four-american-invaders-killed-or-wounded-in-bomb-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Four American invaders killed or wounded in bomb attack</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 11 September 2010 18:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 11 – In the province’s Panjwaii district, a Mujahid of the  Islamic killed one US invader and badly wounded three more when he threw a hand  grenade bomb at the a group of foot patrol on Saturday morning (Sep. 11) at  approximately 8:00 am, according to a report from Kandahar province.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1583:kandahar-airbase-comes-under-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar airbase comes under attack</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 12 September 2010 15:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDHAR, Sep. 12 – On later Saturday, Kandahar airfield, homes to a large number  US-UK and NATO soldiers, rocked with missiles, likely to have caused the enemy  invaders material and life losses without knowing the precise size of losses.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1586:tarin-kot-airfield-comes-under-mujahideen-attack-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Tarin Kot airfield comes under Mujahideen attack in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 12 September 2010 16:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Sep. 12 – Some five missiles fired by Mujahideen believed to have  struck the target causing the enemy losses of life and injury last night.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1589:mujahideen-in-zabul-kill-5-american-cowardly-troops-wound-3&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Zabul kill 5 American cowardly troops, wound 3</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 12 September 2010 16:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 12 – On earlier Saturday, the US invading forces while on an  operation against Mujahideen got drawn into a clash with Mujahideen in the  province’s Now Bahar district in which 5 American invading terrorist were killed  as well as 3 more severely wounded, however, one of the Mujahideen, too,  embraced martyrdom with another two wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (14 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
150055UTC Sept 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1605:18-american-invading-troops-killed-several-more-wounded-in-clashes-with-mujahideen&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 18 American invading troops killed, several more wounded in clashes with  Mujahideen</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 14 September 2010 22:17 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Sep. 14 - The US invading forces while on an attack mission against  Mujahideen in Hirwad district of Uruzgan province got drawn into fighting with  Mujahideen yesterday, the report said adding that as many as 18 American  terrorists were killed with scores more injured during the intense fighting that  continued till the noon hours of Tuesday (Sep. 14) , however, 3 Mujahideen  became martyrs with two wounded in the clash.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1589:mujahideen-in-zabul-kill-5-american-cowardly-troops-wound-3&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Zabul kill 5 American cowardly troops, wound 3</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 12 September 2010 16:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 12 – On earlier Saturday, the US invading forces while on an  operation against Mujahideen got drawn into a clash with Mujahideen in the  province’s Now Bahar district in which 5 American invading terrorist were killed  as well as 3 more severely wounded, however, one of the Mujahideen, too,  embraced martyrdom with another two wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1599:five-killed-two-enemy-logistical-vehicles-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Five killed, two enemy logistical vehicles destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 14 September 2010 18:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDHAR, Sep. 14 ­ - Mujahideen in the province’s Zhari district attacked the  enemy logistical convoy on Tuesday killing about five security guards with  destroying two of the logistical vehicles.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1601:3-local-translators-of-nato-invaders-killed-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 local translators of NATO invaders killed in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 14 September 2010 19:30 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep 14 – Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an ambush attack in the  province’s Arghandab district shot and killed three US-NATO’s interpreters who  traveling in a vehicles seizing some small arms from their possession on Monday.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1591:us-tank-destroyed-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank destroyed in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 13 September 2010 15:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Sep. 13 - Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate, in an attack on the US  patrol got one the enemy tanks destroyed killing or wounding a dozen of the US  invaders including a female in Tarin Kot, the capital of Uruzgan.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://alemarah-iea.com/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1597:is-islam-really-the-greatest-threat-to-the-world-today&amp;catid=3:articles&amp;Itemid=5"> Is Islam Really the Greatest Threat to the World Today?</a>* *- * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/37452452/Taliban-Islam-Worst-Voj-Eng-141125utc-Sept-10">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 14 September 2010 10:16 -

Recently the former British Prime Minister, Tony Blair, in an interview,  asserted that “radical Islam” was the greatest threat to the world today.  However, the term “radical Islam” is a comparatively recent phrase coined by the  enemies of Islam to vilify Muslims seeking to organize themselves and live  according to the edicts of Islam. After the defeat of European Crusaders at the  hands of Muslim armies in Palestine , the European powers realized that they  could never succeed in capturing and retaining any Muslims lands unless they  distort the principles of Islam.

Therefore, when European powers embarked on their aggressive colonial conquests,  they did not only snatched these lands from the Muslims but also concocted a  complicated and malevolent plan to distort the religion of Islam: Firstly, they  tried to dilute the concept of Jihad in Islam. Secondly, they introduced the  European notion of separation of politics and religion.

Thirdly, they abolished all Islamic laws and replaced them with man-made laws.  The colonialists were aided in their plans by some hypocrites and heretics who,  being enticed by worldly gains, actively supported the European powers in their  designs against Islam.

The enemies of Islam succeeded in their plans to such an extent that today, ours  enemies can call any Muslim recognising the validity and importance of these  three aspects, as radicals and the whole world,including some simple-minded  Muslims, actually believe their propaganda. This brief historical summary is  being provided to clarify any misgivings that an average reader might have about  the comments of the former British Prime Minister.

As for his comments that “radical Islam” is the biggest threat to the world  today; to call it a lie, would be an understatement. Tony Blair said that  radical Islamists believed themselves to be justified in the use of  chemical,biological, and nuclear weapons. To our understanding, no Muslim  country has ever been associated with the use of nuclear weapons, the only two  nuclear weapons that were used against civilian populations were those of  Hiroshima and Nagasaki in Japan, and both of those crimes against humanity were  carried out by Americans.

Even today, the U.S. and its coalition allies continue to use uranium-depleted  weapons against innocent civilians in Afghanistan . Muslims were not the ones  who invented or used chemical and biological weapons in conventional (or  unconventional) warfare.

The first deliberate large-scale use of chemical and biological weapons occurred  in World War I, where all the warring parties were European powers. Muslims do  not stock-pile large quantities of chemical, biological, and nuclear weapons.  The only countries who have them are the very same ones that call themselves the  defenders of worldpeace . Their refusal to disarm their nuclear weapons, while  denying other countries the same measure of security poses the biggest threat to  world peace today. When confronted with the hypothesis that Chechens, Kashmiris,  Palestinians,Iraqis and Afghans were resisting foreign occupations of their  lands, Tony Blair, who has always been a man of more form than substance, could  not answer in any meaningful way,and simply resorted to typical British rhetoric  calling our entire way of life “regressive, wicked, and backward-looking”. We  are no more regressive than Tony Blair with his nostalgic thinking of when  Britain actually was a power that mattered. We are no more wicked than Tony  Blair who continues to justify his decision to invade Iraq without any legal  pretext and despite the fact that no weapons of mass destruction were ever found  in Iraq.  And we are no more backward-looking than Britain whose very way  of life is based on what they received from us and Roman way of life.

For over two centuries, Western powers have been plundering the resources of  Muslim lands and murdering its inhabitants with impunity. Their aggressions  against the Muslim populations have continued unabated until now. The discovery  of vast natural resources and the strategic importance of the regions have  reignited the greed of the Westerners seeking to further pillage our lands. The  Muslim populations of these regions have been denied basic freedoms and their  right to live according to their religion. This is why Western powers are so  alarmed by this trend of Muslims returning to their religion and living  according to its dictates. People like Tony Blair know that Islam is the only  viable force in the world capable of thwarting their colonial ambitions in the  region.

It was largely due to this Islamphobia that, when the Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan was established, the Western powers were so quick in condemning it,  and were looking for any pretext to destroy this legitimate government. The  attacks on the twin towers were just the excuse the enemies were looking for to  try and destroy our religion once and for all. The United States began their  invasions of Muslims lands on nothing more than unproven speculation. The  evidence they presented was mere circumstantial conjecture barely admissible in  any legal tribunal. In one of the most ghastly acts in international law, the  United Nations Security Council actually sanctified the invasion of Afghanistan  without asking for any kind of proof linking any attacks on foreign nations by  the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan.

The very least the United Nations could have done was to verify the truth or  falsity of the evidence presented by the United States, and negotiate with the  Islamic Emirate to set up a tribunal to give the accused culprits a fair trial  under Sharia Law. Instead, the Western forces began a policy of blatant  violations of international norms and customs, while the United Nations and  other so called champions of human rights remained muted. The truth is that the  actions America , in concert with Britain (at the time led by Tony Blair), took  have proven to be the greatest threat to the world today. They have invaded and  violated the sovereignty of dozens of Muslims countries around the world. They  have killed hundreds of thousands of innocent people in Afghanistan , Iraq and  other Muslim countries. They have taken innocent civilians off our streets and  subjected them to the most grotesque forms of torture in Abu Ghuraib, Bagram and  Guantanamo prisons. They have openly burned our Quran, and perpetrated an act of  desecration by drawing caroons of our Holy Prophet (Peace Be Upon Him),and  called our religion a threat to world peace. They continue to bombard innocent  Afghan civilians under the most unprovoked circumstances. And to top it all,  they brazenly accuse us of terrorising our own people and being a threat to the  world. It is hard to imagine which planet they live in and which aliens they  hope to convince with their lies.

The reception Tony Blair received in Dublin is clear proof that no humans  believe his stupendous lies.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (16 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
170050UTC Sept 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />RC South and RC Southwest attack claims, excerpted from  “Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the  kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols,”  <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Sep10/15-09-10.htm"> 15 Sept 10</a> and <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Sep10/16-09-10.htm"> 16 Sept 10</a> (full list of all claims  at non-terrorist site  <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/37590899/Mujahideen-of-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-military-operations-against-the-kafirs-munafiqs-and-the-worshippers-of-Idols-15-16-Sept-10">here</a>)

<hr />*US tank destroyed in Kandahar, 7 terrorists killed Sep 15
*
<blockquote>At least 7 US terrorists were killed in Daman district’s Mandi Hisar area  when their tank hit a roadside bomb at 02:00 am this morning near Kandahar  airfield. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*4 border police killed in Mujahideen ambush Sep. 16
*
<blockquote>Some 4 border puppet police were killed when their vehicle came under  Mujahideen ambush in Takht-e-Pol area on Kandahar-Spin Boldak main highway.  Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*Explosion hits ANA puppets foot patrol in Uruzgan Sep 15
*
<blockquote>Mujahideen from Terenkot city say that 5 ANA puppets were killed when a mine  exploded on their foot patrol at 04:00 pm. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf  Ahmadi </blockquote>
*Deadly explosion in Uruzgan claims 3 US terrorists lives Sep. 16*
<blockquote>At least 3 US terrorists were killed last night Sep. 15) and 2 wounded in  Harawod district when Mujahideen detonated a mine on their foot patrol. Reported  by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
*2 ANA puppets killed in Zabul Sep 15*
<blockquote>Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate gunned down 2 ANA puppets and seized their  weapons and equipment in Shahr-e-Safa district this morning (Sep. 15). Reported  by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Statements/Sep10/Statement%20of%20the%20Islamic%20Emirate%20of%20Afghanistan%20Regarding%20the%20Misleading%20Process%20under%20the%20Name%20of%20Parliamentary%20Elections.htm"> "Statement of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan Regarding the Misleading  Process under the Name of Parliamentary Elections"</a> - * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/37590777/Statement-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-Regarding-the-Misleading-Process-under-the-Name-of-Parliamentary-Elections">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Shawwal 06, 1431 A.H, Thursday, September 16, 2010

In the Name of Allah, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful.

The defeated Americans and the ( Kabul) stooge administration want to launch a  new misleading process under the name of elections on September 18. However, all  financial expenditures, organizational structure and outcome of the elections  have already been determined by Eikenberry, American ambassador to Afghanistan  and general Petraus, top general of the American forces in the country.

Notwithstanding that, the Americans want to conduct the fatuous elections  process with an aim of showing to the Afghans and to the public of the world  that they are intending to put an elected government and parliament in place in  Afghanistan. In fact, in this elections process, the votes of the Afghans have  no value, nor it is possible that that the Afghans will ever be willing to cast  votes for those who have shed their blood unjustly and occupied their country--  still more under the shadow of the American invasion.

Those hopefuls who are taking part in this American process as representative of  the people are not able even to protect themselves from the outrages of the  Americans during the elections campaign. The entire Afghans saw that the  Americans attacked an election campaign convoy of a candidate from Takhar  province in a broad day light, killing or injuring more than 12 persons  including the candidate who is wounded himself.

Similarly, those persons who are now active members of the so-called parliament  as representatives of the people, have been beaten and wounded by the Americans  more than a dozen times and their houses have been raided frequently. So when  the representatives of the people (members of the parliament) are themselves at  risk of being killed and beaten by the Americans and their houses are raided,  then how the representatives will be able to live up to the expectations of the  people and fulfill the promises which they have made to the public during  electioneering. These people who call themselves representatives of the people  and continue their elections campaigns while sitting in Kabul, can they ever be  able to solve problems of their voters in far- flung provinces and places if  they won the elections?

In view of the above realities and in a time that the country is seething with  bombs and flames, neither the Americans want to provide any thing to the  suffering Afghans that could lead to their prosperity nor do the members of the  parliament will be able to serve people while themselves being in a state of  powerlessness and weakness. But only they want to gain material benefits by  participating in the farce election process so that they may obtain means for  their personal livelihood.

Last year, presidential elections were conducted in a self-same misleading  process. The Afghans and the world witnessed the depth of the huge rigging and  fraud in the voting and, in the end, the results were declared to coincide with  what the Americans previous decision demanded.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan has made it clear time and again that  election in a time of occupation of Afghanistan by the Americans is only  subservient to the interests of the invaders and has bitter consequences for our  country and people and readily leads to prolongation of the current tragedy of  the country.

Therefore, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan is striving its utmost to foil  these colonialist plans of the invaders including this deceptive process with  the help of Allah (SwT) and your Muslim countrymen.

We call on our Muslim nation to boycott this process and thus foil all foreign  processes and drive away the invaders from your country by sticking to Jihad and  Islamic resistance.

The Islamic Emirate has already chalked out certain measures on country level to  frustrate this American process and will implement them on the day when the  illegitimate process (of elections) is conducted. Therefore, we request all  Afghan brothers with due respect through this statement to fulfill their Islamic  and national responsibilities by avoiding the American process and join the  strongholds of Jihad with the Mujahideen instead of taking part in the elections  process. Liberate your country from the claws of the infidels via Jihad and  render service to your people through establishment of an Islamic sovereignty in  the country.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Statements/Sep10/Why%20Defection%20is%20so%20High%20Among%20the%20Police%20and%20Army.htm"> "The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan: Why Defection is so High Among the Police  and Army?"</a> - * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/37590691/The-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-Why-Defection-is-so-High-Among-the-Police-and-Army">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Shawwal 06, 1431 A.H, Thursday, September 16, 2010

In the Name of Allah, the Most Beneficent, the Most Merciful.

American generals who train Afghan police and soldiers admit, they have problems  in recruiting and training policemen and soldiers. Security circles of the  stooge Kabul Administration also confirm these reports. One of the problems is  the growing trend of defection among the ranks of the Afghan security forces,  which is now reaching at more than 20%. American General William Kalduwil, who  heads police and soldiers training program, says, the accelerating rate of  defections among the recruits has had a negative impact on endeavors to meet  training and recruitment goals.

Spokesmen of the Kabul Administration Defense Ministry admits the trend, but  says the number is insignificant. On the other hand, those policemen and  soldiers who have deserted police and army, speak of high rate of defections.  They confirm that many policemen and soldiers want to join the forces of the  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan. They say, their deployment at the frontlines of  battles and low salaries are main reasons for their defections.

Zabiullah Bukhari and Kamal, former soldiers of the so-called National Army, who  have now deserted, say: fear of Taliban, low salary, armed clashes with Taliban  and security problems during commuting to the site of duty, were reasons that  compelled them to quit the duty. Americans are trying to distort facts  surrounding the events of defections among the stooge security forces, but the  Afghan Mujahid and Muslim people know and the military experts of the West and  the world are now of the opinion that America and her allies are facing defeat  in the war of Afghanistan. They have two options: either to defect or face  death. There is no third option left for the stooge forces.

It is also a matter of pondering that how can the soldiers and policemen trained  by the Americans who are themselves facing defeats at the hands of the  Mujahideen, be expected to excel in combat than their trainers, the Americans.  Furthermore, there are some committed and faithful soldiers among the ranks of  the enemy that time and again turn barrels of their guns towards the invading  Americans and other aggressors. Through killing or injuring the invaders, they  themselves either lay down their lives during the bout or escape the scene  scotch free.

The Mujahideen are no match with the invading Americans in terms of weapons and  logistics but still the most sophisticated army of the world retreat in battle  fields versus the empty- handed Mujahideen. The invaders see no capability in  themselves to outface the lions of the path of Truth, nor their surrogate  soldiers and police men are in a position to turn the tide. This means only  material power is not enough for victory. Rather, belief, determination,  legitimate cause and stand contribute to victory over a powerful foe even if the  devoted combatants are weak from the point of material facilities.

<em>The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
181100UTC Sept 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />RC South and RC Southwest attack claims, excerpted from  “Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan military operations against the  kafirs, munafiqs and the worshippers of Idols,” <a href="http://theunjustmedia.com/Afghanistan/Mujahideen%20operations/Sep10/17-09-10.htm">17 Sept 10</a>

<hr />*Enemy suffer heavy losses in Arghandab fighting Sep. 17*
A 3 hour battle broke out after Mujahideen attacked a joint US-Afghan base on  Thursday afternoon in Arghandab’s Tabeen area. The enemy suffered heavy damage  and losses but the exact number is not known. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf  Ahmadi

*Mujahideen in Kandahar kill 3 police puppets Sep. 17
*3 puppet police were killed and their weapons seized after Mujahideen shot  them dead in Kandahar city last night at 11:00 pm. Reported by Qari Muhammad  Yousuf Ahmadi

*IED attack destroys police vehicle in Kandahar city Sep. 17
*4 police were instantly killed and 3 critically wounded when their vehicle  was blown apart by an IED in Kandahar city at 09:00 am this morning. Reported by  Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Missiles hit ANA base in Zabul Sep. 17
*Some 6 missiles landed inside an ANA base in Syeuri district on Thursday  night (Sep. 16) causing heavy damage and casualties to the puppets but the exact  number is not known. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*IED rips through US tank in Zabul Sep. 17
*Helicopters were seen at 06:30 am this morning airlifting the dead and  wounded US terrorists after an IED attack which destroyed their tank in Khoni  village of Syeuri district. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Zabul blast destroys US tank Sep. 17
*Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate destroyed a US invaders tank at 09:00 am this  morning using an IED when their military convoy was passing through Faizola  village in Mizani district. All the invaders onboard were either killed or  wounded. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf Ahmadi

*Another US tank eliminated in Zabul Sep. 17
*A US tank was left ruined in Syeuri’s Khugyano area after it hit roadside  bomb at 11:00 am. Medical helicopter arrived at the scene to airlift the dead  and wounded but the exact number is not known. Reported by Qari Muhammad Yousuf  Ahmadi

<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
182250UTC Sept 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1607olling-station-in-kandahar-comes-under-grenade-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Polling station in Kandahar comes under grenade attack</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 15:22
KANDAHAR, Sep. 18 – Mujahideen threw grenades at a polling station in Halal  Chowk area of Kandahar city this morning but the extent of damage caused is not  known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1655:kandahar-electoral-campaign-assistant-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar electoral campaign assistant killed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 21:24 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 18 - Amir Abdul Raheem, the assistant of electoral commision was  killed in a Mujahideen ambush in Duham Rahi area of Kandahar city center.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1622owerful-explosions-shake-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful explosions shake Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 15:32
KANDAHAR, Sep. 18 – Some 4 powerful explosions rocked Kandahar city this  morning. 3 blasts targeted puppet police vehicles, which were destroyed as a  result and the 4th one demolished a polling station. The enemy took on fatal  losses but the exact number of killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1632:3-more-blasts-reported-from-kandahar-city-dozens-of-puppets-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 more blasts reported from Kandahar city, dozens of puppets killed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 17:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 18 – Three bombs were detonated at ANA and ANP puppets in  different parts of the city at 10:30 am this morning causing the enemy to take  on heavy casualties due to their vehicles being obliterated to bits. Also 3 more  puppet police were killed and 2 wounded when Mujahideen ambushed them on the  road behind Chinese hospital in the city center.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1647:4-puppets-killed-near-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 puppets killed near Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 19:27 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 18 – 4 cowardly ANA puppets were killed and 3 wounded in Mahal  Jaat near Kandahar city after Mujahideen ambush their patrol at 03:00 pm.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1615:ana-patrol-attacked-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> ANA patrol attacked in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 15:27
KANDAHAR, Sep. 18 – An ANA puppets vehicle was destroyed by RPG fire in Dand’s  Qasim Pul area at 08:00 pm last night. 2 minions were killed and 2 others  wounded in the attack.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1610:deadly-blasts-in-kandahar-hit-puppet-police&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly blasts in Kandahar hit puppet police</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 15:24
KANDAHAR, Sep. 18 – At least 3 puppet police were killed and 4 critically  wounded in Mahla Jat area of Dand district after 3 explosives were detonated on  their foot patrol one after the other last night (Sep. 17).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1602:blast-hits-ana-puppets-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast hits ANA puppets in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 15:10
KANDAHAR, Sep. 18 – 3 ANA puppets were killed and 1 wounded when a blast  destroyed their vehicle at 07:00 am this morning in Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1660:2-border-police-killed-in-explosion-vehicle-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 border police killed in explosion, vehicle destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 22:38 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 18 - At least 2 border police were killed at 09:00 am and 3 in  critical condition after an explosion destroyed their vehicle in Shorak  district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1605:us-invaders-abandon-huge-base-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders abandon huge base in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 15:13
KANDAHAR, Sep. 18 – A huge US base in Pashmol are of Zhiri district was  abandoned by the US invaders after hundreds of Mujahideen attacked it last  night. The battle raged on until this morning as a result the US terrorists were  forced to leave in complete humiliation by helicopters. 1 US tank was also  destroyed in the fighting. After the terrorists left Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate gave away the equipment left by them to the local population.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1614olling-stations-closed-in-uruzgan-2-isaf-terrorists-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Polling stations closed in Uruzgan, 2 ISAF terrorists killed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 15:26
URUZGAN, Sep. 18 – Reports arriving from Khas Uruzgan district say that all  polling stations in the area were closed after sustained Mujahideen attacks  across the district which started this morning. 2 ISAF invaders were killed and  2 wounded in the attacks.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1611:2-enemy-check-posts-overran-in-uruzgan-6-puppets-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 enemy check posts overran in Uruzgan, 6 puppets killed</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 15:24
URUZGAN, Sep. 18 – 6 puppet police were killed and their weapons seized after  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate overran 2 of their check posts and later set them  ablaze last night in Harawod district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1612:explosion-in-uruzgan-claims-3-us-invaders-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Explosion in Uruzgan claims 3 US invaders lives</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 15:25
URUZGAN, Sep. 18 – An explosion hit a US terrorists foot patrol near Terenkot  city on Friday afternoon (sep. 17) as a result 3 US invaders were killed and 3  severely wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1645:3-us-terrorists-killed-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 US terrorists killed in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 18:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Sep. 18 – Some 3 cowardly US terrorists were killed and two wounded at  01:30 pm this afternoon after a one-hour firefight in Terenkot city. One Mujahid  was martyred (we ask Allah to accept them from amongst the Shuhada) and 1  wounded in the clash.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1616:blast-destroys-ana-vehicle-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast destroys ANA vehicle in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 15:28
URUZGAN, Sep. 18 – Some 6 ANA puppets onboard a vehicle were killed and wounded  at 08:00 am this morning after it hit a roadside bomb in Bolagh village near  Terenkot city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1601:uruzgan-airfield-rocket-by-missiles&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Uruzgan airfield rocked by missiles</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 15:09
URUZGAN, Sep. 18 – An ISAF invaders airbase in Terenkot was rocked when 9  missiles landed inside it causing a huge fire to breakout but the extent of  damage caused and enemy killed is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1635:ied-rips-through-enemy-vehicle-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED rips through enemy vehicle in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 17:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 18 – Puppet enemy who had come to force the local people of  Shimalzo’s Spino Khono area to vote were taken away in helicopters after being  killed and wounded due to their vehicle hitting a roadside bomb.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1619:missile-attacks-force-polling-stations-to-close-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Missile attacks force polling stations to close in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 15:30
ZABUL, Sep. 18 – Polling stations across Qalat city were forced to close after  missiles landed in and around them and also hit police headquarters this  morning.\</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1633:anp-vehicle-annihilated-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> ANP vehicle annihilated in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 17:53 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 18 – An ANP vehicle was blown apart by an IED in Qalat city near a  polling station.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1654:2-missiles-hit-invaders-base-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 missiles hit invaders base in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 19:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 18 – 2 missiles landed inside an invaders base located near Qalat  city but the extent of the damage caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1661:us-invaders-tank-eleminated-in-qalat-city-prt-attacked&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders tank eleminated in Qalat city, PRT attacked</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 22:44 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 18 - A US cross worshiping invaders tank was completely obliterated  by an IED at 03:00 pm in Garmao area near Qalat city. All invaders onboard were  killed and wounded. Similarly the PRT base was struck by 2 missiles early in the  morning at 06:00 am.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1643:cross-worshiping-invaders-tank-obliterated-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Cross worshiping invaders tank obliterated in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 18 September 2010 18:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 18 – Mujahideen obliterated the tank of NATO invaders, killing all  the cross worshipers onboard using an IED in Syeuri district’s Akhonzada khel  village.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (19 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
192125UTC Sept 10*  

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1677:us-base-comes-under-missile-strike&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US base comes under missile strike</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 19 September 2010 19:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 19 – Flames were seen rising from a US invaders base at 05:00 pm  today near Shawali Kot districts Dali Band area after 4 missiles landed inside  the base. The extent of damage and amount of casualties caused in the attack is  not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1669:kandahar-blast-claims-3-us-invaders-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar blast claims 3 US invaders lives</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 19 September 2010 17:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 19 – A remote controlled mine was detonated at the American  terrorists foot patrol in Tabeen area of Arghandab district on Saturday (Sep.  18). 3 US terrorists were killed and 5 wounded. Mujahideen later recovered an  automatic machine gun from the blast site.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1675:ana-killed-in-kandahar-ied-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> ANA killed in Kandahar IED attack</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 19 September 2010 19:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 19 – A puppet commander along with 2 of his gunmen were killed  and 2 seriously wounded after their vehicle was ripped apart by an IED at 02:00  pm in Dand’s Nakhoni area while leaving their check post.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1671:ieds-blow-apart-2-enemy-vehicles-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED’s blows apart 2 enemy vehicles in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 19 September 2010 18:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 19 – Reports from Qalat city say that a puppet vehicle was blown  apart at 11:00 am this morning in Azare area and a few moments later an enemy  tank was destroyed in the same way in Garmao area of the city. Both the vehicles  were completely destroyed in the attacks and all enemy onboard were killed and  wounded as a result.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1674:another-tank-destroyed-in-zabul-ied-attack&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Another tank destroyed in Zabul IED attack</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 19 September 2010 19:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 19 – An ISAF invaders tank was destroyed at 01:00 pm this afternoon,  killing and wounding all the terrorists onboard when it hit a roadside bomb in  Shahjoe’s Bazargan area.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1682:report-739-operations-take-place-on-the-fraudulent-election-day&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Report: 739 operations take place on the fraudulent Election Day</a> *- <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/37737610/Graph-Taliban-Attack-Claims-by-Province-18-Sept-10-Election"> PDF of graph showing attack claims by province</a> - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/37737339/Post-2010-Afghan-Election-Taliban-Statements-19-Sept-10">Screen capture of  this and following statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 20 September 2010 00:15 -

On 27/06/1389 which corresponds with 18/09/2010, the puppet regime in accordance  to their invading masters held a so called election, which had already been  rigged, to choose new members of parliament but faced a spectacular failure due  to the people not participating in the voting and also because of Mujahideen  attacks.

Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan had prior rejected these so called elections, had  asked the Afghan people not to participate in this American process and given  orders to Mujahideen to attack the polling stations and the enemy forces  stationed for their protection. The people of

Afghanistan and Mujahideen responded to this blessed the call and with the help  of Allah SWT, Mujahideen were able to disrupted the so called election process  by staging a large amount of attacks.

Because of the vast number of attacks, a table has been made to show the regions  and the number of attacks that took place.

1. Even the puppet government has admitted to 450 attacks.
2. Out of the 360 districts in the country, 162 districts didn’t even open the  polling stations, 1260 polling stations closed at 11:00 am and the rest of the  polling stations came under Mujahideen attacks.
3. With the exception of a few isolated regions, all the main roads of the  country were closed down and under the watchful eyes of Mujahideen.
4. After the voting officially closed at 04:00 pm, Mujahideen attacked and  destroyed the vehicles carrying the voting boxes in many areas.

In light of the following points, the so called election processes was a  complete disaster. The election is not valid under any existing laws and  therefore the results should be rejected.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1681:statement-of-islamic-emirate-concerning-the-american-led-elections-that-took-place&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Statement of Islamic Emirate concerning the American led Elections that took  place</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/37737339/Post-2010-Afghan-Election-Taliban-Statements-19-Sept-10">Screen capture of  this and previous statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Sunday, 19 September 2010 23:47 -
In the name of Allah, the most Gracious, the most Merciful

With the help of Almighty Allah and the Mujahid Afghan people, Mujahideen of  Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan were able to extinguish another plan of the enemy  by disrupting the rigged and fraudulent American led election process on  27/06/1389 H.S. Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan congratulates the Mujahid Afghan  people and especially the Mujahideen for their success and in doing so would  like to point to the following:

1. Majority of the brave and honorable people of Afghanistan affirmed in the  positive to the request of Islamic Emirate and rejected the fraudulent American  led election process by not participating in it and thus sent a clear message to  the puppet regime that they rebuff the outcome also.
2. Throughout the country 162 districts never actually had any polling stations  opened, 1260 polling stations closed before 11:00 am and another 480 polling  stations came under Mujahideen attacks. Voting only took place in the city  centers of Kabul, Mazar, Herat and a few other isolated places and the only  people that voted were the officials of the puppet government. In light of these  facts we can safely say that this election was not of the people but of the  puppet government officials and hence was not legal.
3. The people of Afghanistan did not participate in these elections and by doing  so proved to the invaders and their puppets their disapproval of this fake and  rigged process. Therefore the invading forces should listen to the Afghan  people, take a lesson from their failure and withdraw their forces completely  from our beloved land, so to put an end to the illegal occupation.
4. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan calls to the world that the invaders and  their puppets don’t have any control over vast regions of the country, neither  can they carry out free and fair elections and therefore should voice their  disapproval and rejection of these so called elections and to not recognize the  members of parliament as the representatives of the people of this country, but  stooges of the invaders.

Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
210115UTC Sept 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1687:deadly-blasts-hit-ana-puppets-in-kandahar-5-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly blasts hit ANA puppets in Kandahar, 5 killed</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 20 September 2010 14:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep 20 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate say that 5 ANA puppets were  killed at around 10:00 am this morning and 4 severely wounded after 2 mines  detonated on their foot patrol near Dalaram district center.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1685:ied-destroys-us-invaders-tank-near-spin-boldak&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED destroys US invaders tank near Spin Boldak</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 20 September 2010 14:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep 20 – At least 6 US terrorists were killed and wounded at 11:00 am  this morning when their tank hit an IED in Loe Karez area of Spin Boldak  district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1683:ajiristan-district-besieged-by-mujahideen-for-the-past-4-days&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Ajiristan district besieged by Mujahideen for the past 4 days</a>
*
<blockquote>Monday, 20 September 2010 14:11 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Sep 20 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate have besieged Ajiristan (Daya)  district, which shares its border with Ghazi province and fighting has been  going on for the past 4 days. Reports arriving from the area say that 2 puppet  commanders (Khan Wali and Sultan Dawodzai) along with 15 other cowardly puppets  have died so far and that that a number of military hardware (armored vehicles,  logistical vehicles etc) inside the district headquarter have also been  destroyed.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1688:statement-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-regarding-the-american-process-of-the-misleading-el&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Statement of the Islamic Emirate of Regarding the American Process of the  Misleading Elections</a> - * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/37821595/Statement-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Regarding-the-American-Process-of-the-Misleading-Elections">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 20 September 2010 16:38 -

Viewing that the Mujahideen of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan foiled the  so-called elections process of the parliament on September 18, as they have  already foiled other conspiracies with the help of Allah (SwT) and the help of  the Mujahid people of Afghanistan, Therefore, the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan  congratulates the Mujahid nation particularly the heroic Mujahideen on this  victory and the resulting disgrace to the enemy. Hence, it declares as follows:

1. The wake and brave nation of Afghanistan positively responded to the call of  the Islamic Emirate not to participate in the misleading elections under the  American process. Avoiding participation in this process, the majority people of  Afghanistan unquestionably rejected the elections. Therefore, the results of the  elections are not acceptable to them.

2. Polling stations remained closed in 162 districts out of almost 400  districts. 1260 polling stations closed before 11 o’clock of the day. Mujahideen  of the Islamic Emirate, entirely attacked 480 polling centers. Only in capital  Kabul and provincial cities of Mazar-e-sharif, Herat and other few provincial  cities, some government employees went to the polling stations to cast votes. So  these elections were only limited to the administrative employees of the Kabul  stooge administration and which, ironically, the pro-government media still  calls as elections. Therefore, the outcome of the so-called elections has no  legal credibility.

3. The freedom-loving people of Afghanistan practically showed that they are  against the foreigners and their flunkeys by not participating in the so-called  elections process conducted by the invaders and their surrogates. So the  invading forces should take a lesson from this fiasco and should put an end to  the occupation of Afghanistan and their hostage-taking our people.

4. The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan reaffirms to the public of the world that  neither the invading forces nor their stooge administration has hold over vast  areas of the country, nor they are able to conduct fraud-free elections. Only,  they want to pave the way for the most unscrupulous and corruption-ridden  elements to grab power time and again.

Therefore, all the public of the world should reject all anti-Afghan intrigues  of the invaders, particularly, their foiled and misleading elections process and  should not recognize the would- be selected surrogates as the genuine  representatives of our nation.

<em>Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (21 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
212355UTC Sept 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1709:mujahideen-shoot-down-invaders-helicopter-in-zabul-16-terrorists-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen shoot down invaders helicopter in Zabul, 16 terrorists killed</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/37894638/Mujahideen-shoot-down-invaders-helicopter-in-Zabul-16-terrorists-killed-VOJ-English"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Tuesday, 21 September 2010 18:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 21 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate report from Daichopan district  that they shot down a NATO invaders helicopter early this morning using missiles  in Chinarto area while it was flying at a very low altitude. The helicopter was  completely destroyed and caught fire after it crashed to the ground. Mujahideen  from the area say that 16 cowardly NATO special force terrorists were killed in  the crash and the claims of the invaders that 9 had died and 4 wounded is a  baseless lie.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1708:deadly-kandahar-blasts-hit-us-invaders-13-killed-and-wounded&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly Kandahar blasts hit US invaders, 13 killed and wounded</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 21 September 2010 17:52 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 21 – At least 6 US invaders were killed and 7 critically wounded  at 12:00 pm this afternoon after 3 mines were simultaneously detonated on the  invaders foot patrol near Dand district center, who were forcefully entering and  searching innocent Afghan’s houses in the area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1728:us-cross-worshipers-tank-eliminated-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US cross worshipers tank eliminated in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 21 September 2010 21:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 21 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate destroyed a US cross worshipers  tank using an IED in Syeuri district’s Zyarat village. All the invading  terrorists were killed and wounded in the blast.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1707:ied-blast-hits-us-invaders-tank-in-dalaram&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED blast hits US invaders tank in Dalaram</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 21 September 2010 17:51 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Sep. 21 – A US invaders tank was destroyed, killing and wounding all  terrorists onboard when it hit an IED in Dalaram district, at 02:00 am this  morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1724:nato-logistical-convoy-attacked-in-kandahar-4-puppets-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO logistical convoy attacked in Kandahar, 4 puppets killed</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 21 September 2010 21:31 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 21 – Some 4 puppet security personnel were killed when Mujahideen  of Islamic Emirate destroyed 2 of their vehicles by RPG fire in an ambush on a  NATO logistical convoy in Zhiri district at 12:00 pm this afternoon.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1703:2-puppets-shot-dead-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 puppets shot dead in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 21 September 2010 17:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Sep. 21 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate shot dead 2 ANA minions and  seized their weapons in Sang-e-Lakh area of Dehrad district at 07:00 pm on  Monday night (Sep. 20).</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (22 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
230050UTC Sept 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1742:deadly-blasts-hit-invaders-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly blasts hit invaders in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 22 September 2010 20:05 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep 22 – Mujahideen from Arghandab say that a blast hit US invaders  tank as a result of which all the terrorists onboard were killed in Tabeen area  on Tuesday afternoon (Sep. 21). In another incident from the same area another  tank was obliterated by an IED while coming out of its base at 06:00 am this  morning. Reports add that Mujahideen seized an American rifle after it was found  at the site of an explosion that detonated on the terrorists yesterday (Sep. 21)  in Charghalbi area of the mentioned district.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1740:us-invaders-carry-out-huge-operation-in-kandahar-heavy-fighting-reported&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders carry out huge operation in Kandahar, heavy fighting reported</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 22 September 2010 20:02 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep 22 – Mujahideen from Kandahar say that 200 tanks and airpower were  involved in an operation carried out by US invaders in Kandahar’s Dand and  Panjwaee districts. The operations were carried out in Nakhooni, Zalkhan, Mahi  Ghra Pazkha, Chal Ghor and Salawat areas of the mentioned districts but faced a  spectacular defeat after facing fatal losses when 2 of their tanks were  destroyed by IED’s, 7 more blasts hit their foot patrols and the terrorists came  under fierce Mujahideen attacks. Reports add that the invaders have been forced  to leave the mentioned areas except Zalkhan area in which they are surrounded by  mines and Mujahideen waiting in ambushes.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1744:commander-along-with-6-gunmen-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Commander along with 6 gunmen killed</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 22 September 2010 20:09 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep 22 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate detonated a roadside bomb in  Ma’roof’s Salisoon Dara on the vehicle of Nani, a commander of border puppet  police who was killed along with 6 of his gunmen at 09:00 am Tuesday morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1750:mujahideen-in-kandahar-kill-4-us-terrorists&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Kandahar kill 4 US terrorists</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 22 September 2010 20:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep 22 – 2 clashes took place in Pashmool near Zhiri district center  this morning as a result of which 4 US terrorists were killed. Mujahideen  suffered no casualties in the firefight’s.*<a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1751:nato-convoy-attacked-in-kandahar-3-puppets-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"></a>*</blockquote>
*<a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1751:nato-convoy-attacked-in-kandahar-3-puppets-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2">NATO convoy attacked in Kandahar, 3 puppets killed</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 22 September 2010 20:16 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep 22 – Another report from Zhiri says that Mujahideen ambushed a  NATO convoy in Sankhari area on Kandahar-Heart main highway at 05:00 pm.  Mujahideen say that 3 security puppets were killed and 2 wounded in the ambush.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1749:joint-enemy-take-heavy-casualties-in-kandahar-clash&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Joint enemy take heavy casualties in Kandahar clash</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 22 September 2010 20:15 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep 22 – A 3 hour battle broke out in Zhiri district after Mujahideen  of Islamic Emirate ambushed a joint US-Afghan military convoy that was passing  on Kandahar-Heart main highway this afternoon at about 12:00 pm. Helicopters  arrived at the scene of the fighting to carry away the dead and wounded enemy  personnel.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1747:strong-blast-in-shahjoe-eliminates-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Strong blast in Shahjoe eliminates US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 22 September 2010 20:13 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep 22 – A US tank was destroyed, killing and wounding all invaders  onboard after it hit a roadside bomb in Tazi area of Shahjoe district at 12:00  pm this afternoon.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (23 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
232355UTC Sept 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1760:kandahar-explosions-cause-heavy-casualties-to-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar explosions cause heavy casualties to invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 23 September 2010 14:01 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 23 – 2 explosions in Arghandab’s Kochni Ghazi Ziarat area hit the  foot patrol of US terrorists at 02:00 pm yesterday but the exact number of  casualties caused to the invaders is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1766:2-us-tanks-eliminated-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 2 US tanks eliminated in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 23 September 2010 14:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 23 – Reports from Zhiri say that 2 US tanks were destroyed  yesterday after the invaders tried to carry out an operation against Mujahideen  bases in Sang-e-Sar area. All terrorists onboard the tanks were killed and  wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1765:ied-attack-on-us-invaders-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED attack on US invaders tank</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 23 September 2010 14:10 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 23 – Some 5 US terrorists were killed and wounded in an IED  attack on their tank, which was destroyed as a result in Arghandab’s Sayedano  Kala.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1756:us-terrorists-imprison-2-innocent-afghans&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US terrorists imprison 2 innocent Afghans</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 23 September 2010 07:56 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
Zabul, Sep 23 – Reports from Shajoe’s Khardozi village say that 2 innocent  Afghans were taken as captives by US invaders after the terrorists raided the  houses of people in the area last night (Sep. 22). Locals from the area say that  the captives are innocent and have no connection with the Islamic Emirate</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1729:whom-the-afghan-people-sided-with-with-the-islamic-emirate-or-&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> Whom the Afghan People Sided With? With the Islamic Emirate or …?</a>* *- * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/37993297/Whom-the-Afghan-People-Sided-With-With-the-Islamic-Emirate-or-%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%C2%A6">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 22 September 2010 07:40 -

UNAMA and other Western and internal stooge entities which were delegated to  conduct the so-called parliamentary elections on Sept. 18, had earlier predicted  that only in 30% area of Afghanistan, the situation would be ready for holding  the elections.

Reason: the security problems. But on the day of the polling, people witnessed  that even that prediction did not come true. Less than 10% voters took part in  the ridiculous American drama by casting their votes. The low turn-out can be  ascribed to fear and wide-spread rigging.

The Americans and their allies spent $ 200 million dollars to maintain security  and conduct other clandestine dealing of bribery etc. in order to bring to  success the fake elections process. They deployed 300,000 foreign and domestic  soldiers on the polling day to make safe the few polling stations and pave the  way for voters to cast votes. All these notwithstanding, with the help of Allah  (SwT) and the assistance of Mujahideen with the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan,  the so-called elections were disrupted and thus remained limited to a few  cities. Therefore, have had derogatory results for the implementers. We would  like to leave alone hundreds of events which evidently prove our claim. Instead,  we deem it suffice to mention examples of only two elections centers as the tip  of the iceberg: a district elections center in Ghazni and an election center in  a populated village in Logar province. Now all those with insight and sagacity  can judge for themselves that what will be the credibility of the elections and  the next parliament after all that shameful cases that happened on the day of  the polling.

More than 300,000 people are living in Andar district of Ghazni province. The  officials and observers at the polling stations admitted themselves that only 3  voters cast their votes during the day despite the fact that the polling station  had remained open the whole day. In Pad khwab Shana, 3 kilometers in proximity  of the provincial center, Pullie Allam, with population reaching 30,000 persons,  only 250 ballots were cast. That too, because of tribal affiliation, bribery,  coercion and material incentives.

Other reports from various parts of the country say that no polling station had  been opened in 162 districts out of 360 districts of the country. 1260 polling  stations were forced to close before 11o’clock of the day. Voting process was  disrupted in the remaining polling stations due to successful attacks of the  Mujahideen. Not only the people did not participate in the elections but  remained at their houses as a sign of opposition to the so-called elections.  After 4 o’clock of the day, in the dusk time, when the official time ended for  ballot casting, Mujahideen ambushed ballot boxes which were being hauled from a  few city centers to the capital of the country. They were torched and destroyed.

Now the world, the UNAMA and the observers can decide what credibility these  fake and failed elections will have? They should also ponder whether they are  going to give importance to the voice of the majority people of Afghanistan or  to the subservient media, the pre-planned commentaries and the distorted news  items about the elections? Similarly, they should make clear whom the Afghan  people sided with—with the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan, or with America,  UNAMA and the stooge Kabul Administration?</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch
111145UTC Sept 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em> 
<hr /> * <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1775:us-base-in-arghandab-comes-under-mujahideen-assault&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2">  US base in Arghandab comes under Mujahideen assault </a>*   
<blockquote>   Friday, 24 September 2010 09:43 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 24 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked a US invaders base in  Arghandab’s Charghale area using heavy and light weapons yesterday afternoon  (Sep. 23). The exact damage and casualties caused is not known.  </blockquote>
  
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1773:nato-logistical-convoy-attacked-in-kandahar-4-vehicles-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> NATO logistical convoy attacked in Kandahar, 4 vehicles destroyed</a>*  
<blockquote>  Friday, 24 September 2010 09:40 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 24 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate Ambushed a NATO logistical  convoy in Pahmol area of Zhiri district yesterday afternoon (Sep. 23) as a  result of which 4 logistical supply vehicles were destroyed due to RPG fire.  </blockquote>
  
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1772:ied-attack-on-us-tank-in-maiwand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED attack on US tank in Maiwand</a>*  
<blockquote>  Friday, 24 September 2010 06:54 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 24 – A US invaders tank was obliterated to bits by an IED in  Maiwand’s Dia Chopan area on Thursday afternoon (Sep. 23). It is said that 4 US  terrorists died in the explosion.  </blockquote>

  * <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1777:marjah-clash-claims-2-us-invaders-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful Kandahar explosion destroys US tank</a>*
 <blockquote>  Friday, 24 September 2010 09:48 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 24 – A US invaders tank was blown apart by an IED at 10:00 am  this morning in Baghra-abad area. All invaders onboard were killed and wounded.  </blockquote>
  
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1779:5-ana-killed-in-uruzgan-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 5 ANA killed in Uruzgan blast</a>*
 <blockquote>  Friday, 24 September 2010 15:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Sep. 24 – An ANA vehicle was eliminated by a roadside bomb near  Terenkot city at 11:00 am this morning. All 5 puppets onboard the vehicle were  instantly killed.  </blockquote>

* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1783:another-blast-in-uruzgan-destroys-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Another blast in Uruzgan destroys US tank</a>*
 <blockquote>  Friday, 24 September 2010 15:09 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Sep. 24 – At 07:30 am this morning, a US invaders tank was blown apart  by a roadside bomb in Kocha Joe area near Terenkot city. 4 terrorists were  killed in the blast.  </blockquote>

* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1774:us-invaders-suffer-fatal-losses-in-zabul-explosion-13-killed-and-wounded&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders suffer fatal losses in Zabul explosion, 13 killed and wounded</a>*  
<blockquote>  Friday, 24 September 2010 09:41 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 24 – Some 13 US invaders were killed and wounded after a mine was  detonated while they had huddled up for a discussion in Shahjoe’s Chino village  to carry out an operation in the mentioned area at 09:00 am this morning.  </blockquote>

* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1781:blast-hits-ana-puppets-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> </a>*  *<a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1781:blast-hits-ana-puppets-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2">Blast hits ANA puppets vehicle</a>*  
<blockquote>  Friday, 24 September 2010 15:07 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 24 – An IED blast at around 01:00 pm destroyed an ANA vehicle in  Tazi Rabat area of Shajoe district. It is said that the vehicle was completely  destroyed and all the puppets onboard killed    .  </blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
260930UTC Sept 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1806:9-cowardly-militia-puppets-killed-in-arghandab-ambush&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 9 cowardly militia puppets killed in Arghandab ambush</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 September 2010 14:32 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 25 – Reports from Arghandab say that some that 9 cowardly militia  puppets were killed, their weapons and equipment seized and 2 of their vehicles  destroyed at 03:00 pm, when Mujahideen ambushed their convoy in Jailahore area.  Reports add that 1 Mujahid was also martyred (we ask Allah to accept them from  amongst the Shuhada) in the fight.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1795:kandahar-explosion-destroys-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar explosion destroys US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 September 2010 08:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 25 – Reports from Zhiri district say that a US invaders tank was  destroyed on Friday (Sep. 24) when the invaders military convoy tried to pass  through Shil Ghami Manda area. All invaders inside the tank were killed and  wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1797:cross-worshipers-tank-obliterated-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Cross Worshipers tank obliterated in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 September 2010 08:25 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Sep. 25 – A US invaders tank was obliterated in Izano area of Terenkot  city center this morning, at 08:00 am. All cross worshipers in the tank were  killed and wounded.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1793:us-tank-blown-apart-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank blown apart in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Saturday, 25 September 2010 08:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 25 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate detonated a roadside bomb a US  invaders tank in Syeuri district’s Shabil village at 07:00 am this morning as a  result of which all the terrorists onboard were killed and wounded.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (26 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
262335UTC Sept 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1833:al-emara-jihadi-studio-presents-kandahar-operations&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan al-Emara Jihadi Studio Presents Kandahar  Operations</a>* (video links) - Video downloadable from non-terrorist site <a href="http://milnewstbay.pbworks.com/Taliban-KHar-Video">here</a>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1821:ied-rips-trough-us-tank-in-kandahar-5-killed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> IED rips trough US tank in Kandahar, 5 killed</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 26 September 2010 10:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep, 26 – Mujahideen in Arghandab’s Khwaja Mulk area say that a US  invaders tank was completely obliterated by an IED, killing 5 terrorists onboard  at 09:00 pm last night (Sep. 25).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1819:3-cowardly-police-shot-dead-in-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 cowardly police shot dead in Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 26 September 2010 10:04 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep, 26 – 2 cowardly border police were killed and one wounded at  08:00 pm last night (Sep. 25) when the puppets walked into a Mujahideen ambush  In Familo area of Kandahar city. Similarly another cowardly police was shot dead  near Mirwaise hospital in Kandahar city at 05:00 pm yesterday (Sep. 25).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1825uppet-commander-killed-in-uruzgan&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Puppet commander killed in Uruzgan</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 26 September 2010 11:18 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Sep, 26 – Saleem Khan along with a gunman was killed in an IE attack on  their vehicle in Terenkot city at 08:00 am this morning.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1830:6-puppets-killed-in-zabul-clash&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 6 puppets killed in Zabul clash</a>*
<blockquote>Sunday, 26 September 2010 11:21 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep, 26 – A 1-hour clash took place in Mizani’s Takeer area between  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate and puppet ANA in which 6 cowardly minions were  killed. 1 Mujahid was also injured in the firefight.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (27 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
272355UTC Sept 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1837:us-invaders-military-convoy-still-parked-in-the-same-place&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US invaders military convoy still parked in the same place</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 27 September 2010 07:39 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 27 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate from Zhiri say that for the  past 2 days, US invaders huge military convoy which came to Zhiri to carry out  an operation in hope to taking control over the district from Mujahideen is  still parked in Pahmool’s Wazir Manda area and Sang-e-Sar’s Spin Masjid area due  the all entry points being rigged with IED’s.  Mujahideen say that last  night the invaders dropped off about 200 terrorists in Pashmool’s Fasal area  using helicopters in a hopeless attempt to seize the area but faced a  humiliating defeat and were forced to retreat the same way that they had arrived  due to taking on heavy casualties from Mujahideen attacks and ambushes.   All prays is due to Allah Mujahideen have not yet taken on any casualties due to  the enemy operation so far.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1845owerful-explosion-kills-6-isaf-invaders-near-kandahar-city&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Powerful explosion kills 6 ISAF invaders near Kandahar city</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 27 September 2010 10:23 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 27 – Reports arriving from Mahlajat area of Dand district say  that at 12:00 pm this afternoon, the ground was shaken by the detonation of a  powerful IED on the foot patrol of ISAF invaders in the mentioned area as a  result of which 6 invaders were killed and 3 others seriously wounded. This  incident happened at a time when ISAF invaders admitted themselves that 2 of  their cowardly soldiers were killed in Arghandab district yesterday (Sep. 26).</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1835:4-us-tanks-eliminated-in-maiwand&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 4 US tanks eliminated in Maiwand</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 27 September 2010 07:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 27 – Some 4 US tanks were destroyed by IED’s between  10:00pm-02:00 am last night as the invaders tanks tried to carry out an  operation against Mujahideen in Maiwand’s Kala Shamir area. Helicopters were  seen airlifting the dead and wounded terrorists but the exact number is not  known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1855:isaf-tank-eliminated-by-ied-in-boldak&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> ISAF tank eliminated by IED in Boldak</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 27 September 2010 16:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 27 – Some 5 ISAF terrorists were killed and wounded when  Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate detonated a remote-controlled mine on their tank  in Spin Boldak’s Loe Karez area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1854:3-puppets-killed-in-uruzgan-blast-vehicle-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 3 puppets killed in Uruzgan blast, vehicle destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 27 September 2010 16:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Sep. 27 – 3 cowardly puppet police were killed in a blast on their  vehicle which was also destroyed in Khosh Kharab area near Terenkot city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1840:joint-enemy-attacked-in-uruzgan-bombing-ongoing&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Joint enemy attacked in Uruzgan, bombing ongoing</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 27 September 2010 07:42 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Sep. 27 – Some 5 joint US-Afghan enemy were killed at 09:00 am local  time, in an ambush on their patrol near Terenkot city in Mariabad area. The  savage enemy, according to their master Petreaus’s strategy, heartlessly bombed  the surrounding areas of the locals causing grave damage and casualties to the  innocent Afghans. The exact number of people Martyred and wounded is not known  due to the ongoing bombing but will update about the situation as news arrives.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1841:mujahideen-in-zabul-attack-nato-logistical-convoy-3-vehicles-destroyed&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Mujahideen in Zabul attack NATO logistical convoy, 3 vehicles destroyed</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 27 September 2010 09:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 27 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate attacked a NATO logistical convoy  yesterday afternoon (Sep. 26) in Amandpla area near Qalat city as a result of  which 1 security puppets vehicle and 2 large supply vehicles were destroyed due  to RPG fire but the exact number of puppets killed is not known. Mujahideen also  seized 1 supply vehicle in the attack which was full of eatable material being  carried to the invaders.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1846:zabul-roadside-bomb-obliterates-ana-puppets-vehicle&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zabul roadside bomb obliterates ANA puppets vehicle</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 27 September 2010 10:24 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 27 – A vehicle of ANA puppet was obliterated by a roadside bomb at  around 10:0 am this morning in Shahr-e-Safa’s Haji Ishaqzai Manda area when the  military convoy of the puppets was passing on Kabul-Kandahar main highway. The  exact number of cowardly puppets killed and wounded is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1851:dozen-cowardly-police-killed-and-wounded-in-zabul-ambush&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> A dozen cowardly police killed and wounded in Zabul ambush</a>*
<blockquote>Monday, 27 September 2010 12:20 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 27 – At least 7 cowardly border police were killed, 4 wounded and 2  of their vehicles destroyed at 11:00 am this morning, when Mujahideen of Islamic  Emirate attacked their convoy in Shamalzo’s Qala Rasheed area.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1834:the-afghans-moments-of-victory-around-the-corner&amp;catid=2:comments&amp;Itemid=3"> The Afghans’ Moments of Victory Around the Corner</a>* *- * <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/38222642/The-Afghans%C3%A2%E2%82%AC%E2%84%A2-Moments-of-Victory-Around-the-Corner">Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Monday, 27 September 2010 04:52 -

US President Obama, in an interview with BBC Persian Service, on Friday last,  reneged on his promise to withdraw American troops from Afghanistan in July  2011. According to him, The American invading forces will remain in Afghanistan  until they achieve their colonialist and regional objectives.

Following the end of the war-mongering and anti-human policy of former president  Bush, the public of the world were expecting Obama that he would put an end to  this vicious trend; would end occupation of Afghanistan and Iraq and close down  all notorious and brutal prisons which had , openly and secretly, been set up in  Afghanistan, Iraq, Cuba and other parts of the world by the malicious Bush to  expand the war and torture the noble sons of the Islamic Ummah. Gaining the  helms of affairs, Obama repeated his promise to quit Bushe’s policy and posed  himself as flag-bearer of peace and stability. He reiterated frequently that he  would close down the notorious prisons; will withdraw troops from Iraq within a  year and would draw down forces in Afghanistan in July 2011. But when the time  approached, he brazenly retracted on his promise. Neither he closed down the  prisons; nor completely withdrew troops from Iraq, nor worked for reconstruction  and stability of Iraq. Now even he has backed up from his words to pull American  forces out of Afghanistan in July next year. Contrarily, he said in his  interview that the American troops would remain in Afghanistan until the  fulfillment of their so-called job.

It is crystal clear like the broad day light that in the past nine years, the  invading Americans and their coalition allies shed the blood of more than  100,000 innocent Afghans; put thousands of them behind the bar, and committed  desecration of the holy Quran on this sacred land and soiled mosques with the  blood of worshippers. They did other abhorrent acts which their devilish desires  and whims stirred them to do. But still this arrogant and only super power of  the world has never been able to have a hundred percent control over any  district or area of Afghanistan or that the residents of a given area support  the Americans or the Kabul stooge Administration all in a body. The practical  proof of this is the recent parliamentary elections which were limited only to a  few cities. Less than 10% voters showed up at the polling stations all over the  country. Even that 10% turn-out was the result of extensive bribery and  paying-offs on the part of the invaders, trying to show that the fake process  was going with flying colors.

We ask Obama, his strategist and executors of the failed strategies that even  two million out of the thirty million Afghans all over the country were not  willing to show up on the polling day despite the passage of nine years of the  occupation; presence of 300,000 foreign and local forces and outlay of $200  million, then how can it be possible that the Americans will achieve their  objectives in Afghanistan or in the word of Obama, reach a rationale victory.

Obama and his team should understand that the victory is the fate of the  Afghans. Your war machine and sophisticated technology has failed in the face of  the strong determination of the Afghans. The deserts, mountains, rocks and  plants of Afghanistan are ringing with the voice of onslaught to strike. Now it  is up to you to see whether you have the capacity to confront the country-wide  upheaval of the Afghans or attempt to secure your future destiny from crumbling.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (28 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
290040UTC Sept 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1861:heavy-fighting-reported-from-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Heavy fighting reported from Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 September 2010 14:33 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 28 – Heavy fighting broke out in Zhiri district between  Mujahideen f Islamic Emirate and US terrorists early this morning after the  invaders tried to take over Kolak Durahi area but retreated in complete  humiliating after an intense 3 hour battle in which they took on heavy  casualties but the exact number killed and wounded is not known. @ Mujahideen  were injured in the fighting.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1863:blast-his-us-invaders-in-zhiri&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Blast his US invaders in Zhiri</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 September 2010 14:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 28 – A blast hit US invaders in Sang-e-Sar area of Zhiri  yesterday (Sep. 27) bu the exact damage and casualties caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1864:zhiri-explosion-destroys-us-tank&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Zhiri explosion destroys US tank</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 September 2010 14:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 28 – A US invaders tank was blown apart yesterday (Sep. 27) by an  IED in Spin Masjid area in Sang-e-Sar of Zhiri district, killing and wounding  all terrorists onboard. Mujahideen from the area say that for the past 5 days  the invaders have been trying to take the district from Mujahideen control but  so far have not gained an inch of territory due to heavy fighting and  explosions.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1869:tactical-kandahar-explosion-claims-8-joint-enemy-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Tactical Kandahar explosion claims 8 joint enemy lives</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 September 2010 14:37 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 28 – At least 8 joint US-Afghan cowardly enemy were killed this  afternoon after the invaders and their puppets tried to remove the flag of  Islamic Emirate which was erected between 2 puppet check posts and rigged with  IED’s in Arghandab’s Sur Khasang area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1875:kandahar-city-bomb-kills-3-isaf-invaders&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Kandahar city bomb kills 3 ISAF invaders</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 September 2010 16:26 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 27 – At least 3 ISAF invaders were killed instantly at 03:00 pm  this afternoon after Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate detonated a roemote control  mine on their foot patrol in Chawni area of Kandahar city.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1880:fresh-reports-about-kandahar-operation&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Fresh reports about Kandahar operation</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 September 2010 17:14 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
For the past 5 days US invaders have been trying to gain momentum and ground  against Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate in Zhiri district but have not been  successful due to the constant attacks and explosions that they face from  Mujahideen. Last night US invaders dropped off about 50 terrorists using  helicopters into Malangano village of the mentioned district. They have occupied  a house of innocent Afghan family and are using them as human shields against  Mujahideen who have besieged the terrorists but have not overran the house due  the danger of civilians becoming martyrs. In another incident from the same  district, US invaders dropped off more terrorists by helicopters into Pashmool  area but were forced to retreat back due to taking on many losses from IED  blasts. Similarly a US tank was obliterated by a roadside bomb near Spin Masjid  in Sang-e-Sar area of the mentioned district, killing and wounding all the  invaders onboard this afternoon. Another report from the same district says that  Mujahideen threw hand grenades at a joint US-Afghan cowardly soldiers foot  patrol in Sanzari area as a result of which 1 US and 1 of his puppet was killed.  It is worth mentioning that for the past 5 days the innocent people of Zhiri,  Dand and Maiwand districts have been a victim of the ruthless bombing of US  invaders who are carrying out an operation in the mentioned districts in hopes  of taking over its control from Mujahideen. The extent of damage cased and  civilians becoming Martyrs from this barbaric and inhumane act is not known yet.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1862:9-ana-puppets-killed-in-uruzgan-blast&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 9 ANA puppets killed in Uruzgan blast</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 September 2010 14:34 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZGAN, Sep. 28 – An ANA puppet commander along with 8 of his gunmen were  killed at 09:00 am this morning after an IED hit their foot patrol in Harawood’s  Shin Ghola area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1865:1-puppet-vehicle-along-with-3-motorcycles-eliminated-in-zabul-ambush&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 1 puppet vehicle along with 3 motorcycles eliminated in Zabul ambush</a>*
<blockquote>Tuesday, 28 September 2010 14:35 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 28 – At 08:00 am this morning, 1 border police vehicle along with  3 motorcycles were destroyed in a Mujahideen ambush in Shamolzo district. The  exact number of minions killed is not known.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (29 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
300120UTC Sept 10* 

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>

<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1883:missiles-strike-kandahar-airfield&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Missiles strike Kandahar airfield</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 September 2010 07:58 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 29 – 2 missiles landed inside Kandahar airfield at 09:00 pm last  night (Sep. 28) but the extent of damage and casualties caused is not known.  This comes at a time where the invaders are carrying out an operation in Zhiri  district and all its logistics are done from this airfield.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1891:uruzgan-blast-claims-9-ana-lives&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Uruzgan blast claims 9 ANA lives</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 September 2010 12:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
URUZAN, Sep. 29 – At least 9 ANA puppets were killed at 12:00 pm when an IED  destroyed their tank in Terenkot city’s Pozki area.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1886:8-joint-enemy-killed-in-zabul-ambush&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> 8 joint enemy killed in Zabul ambush</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 September 2010 08:00 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 29 – Mujahideen of Islamic Emirate ambushed a joint enemy patrol in  Zhiri Kala area of Shinke district at 08:00 am this morning as a result of which  2 enemy vehicles were destroyed along with 8 joint enemy being killed. It is  said that 2 puppet translators were also amongst the dead.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1903:us-tank-blown-apart-in-zabul&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> US tank blown apart in Zabul</a>*
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 September 2010 16:06 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
ZABUL, Sep. 29 – At least 4 US invaders were killed after their tank was blown  to bits by a roadside bomb near Mizani district center at 12:00 pm this  afternoon.</blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1890:reaction-of-the-islamic-emirate-of-afghanistan-to-the-remarks-of-general-petraeus&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Reaction of the Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan to the Remarks of General  Petraeus</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/38397474/Reaction-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-of-Afghanistan-to-the-Remarks-of-General-Petraeus"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 September 2010 10:57 -

The Commander-in-chief of the foreign invading forces in Afghanistan , General  Petraeus, has claimed that some high-ranking officials of Taliban (Islamic  Emirate) have contacted the Karzai Administration. The Islamic Emirate of  Afghanistan, while rejecting the claim of General Petraeus, believes, that such  baseless claims by the enemy portray their jittery and fiasco in face of the  Mujahideen.

How can it be possible for the officials of the Islamic Emirate to initiate  clandestine contacts with the powerless and stooge government while they have  already turned down the misleading demands and proposals of the weak Kabul  Administration for commencement of negotiation. In fact, the Americans and their  coalition have no gains versus the Mujahideen and have nothing on hand to show  to the public of the world. They implemented all conspiracies which they had  conceived to weaken Mujahideen or eliminate them but they all went awry.  Similarly, the enemy resorted to convening the so-called national consultative  Jirga; the holding of the Kabul conference which was aimed at handing over  responsibility to the weak Kabul Administration; instituted the peace high  council and launched the recent process of parliamentary election for the  purpose of attaining the said goals. However, all these endeavors faced debacle  thanks to the initiatives of Mujahideen and the help of the Almighty Allah. Thus  gained nothing from their attempts. The public of the world are witness to the  fact that the current year was the most fatal for the enemy according to their  own admission and acknowledgement despite the conspiracies which they frequently  hatched and the efforts which they got under way.

These gains of the Mujahideen have had negative impacts on the morale of the  invading enemy. Their forces suffer from fear and jittery as a result. Some  allies of America have withdrawn their forces from Afghanistan and some are  seeking means and ways to leave the country. So in this critical situation,  contrary to the claims by the morale-sagging General Petraeus, Mujahideen want  to further organize and speed up their programs rather than kicking off contacts  with the crumbling Kabul Administration.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan believes that the presence of foreign troops  in Afghanistan is the main cause of the current tragedy and it has been  struggling to force the invaders to pull out of the country. The Islamic Emirate  reaffirms once again that the solution of the Afghan issue lies in the  withdrawal of foreign invaders from Afghanistan , not in initiating secret  contacts with the powerless stooges of the invaders. The unfounded propaganda  launched by General Petraeus or any other circle about existence of secret  contacts is, in fact, a part of the defeated enemy’s war of words. It is not the  demand and decision of the leadership of the triumphing Mujahideen.

<em>Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan</em></blockquote>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1882:reaction-of-the-islamic-emirate-to-the-request-of-usa-for-deployment-of-bangladeshi-troops&amp;catid=4:statements&amp;Itemid=4"> Reaction of the Islamic Emirate to the Request of USA for Deployment of  Bangladeshi Troops</a>* - <a href="http://www.scribd.com/doc/38397604/Reaction-of-the-Islamic-Emirate-to-the-Request-of-USA-for-Deployment-of-Bangladeshi-Troops"> Screen capture of full statement at Scribd.com</a>
<blockquote>Wednesday, 29 September 2010 04:49 -

The foreign ministry of Bangladesh has said in a press release that USA has  officially requested that country to send troops to Afghanistan for  participation in the already failed war mission which has been going on for the  past nine years under the leadership of America.

We do not expect that Bangladesh which is predominantly Muslim country will be  prepared to participate in a war and a mission that is being referred to even by  the invaders themselves as a holy war against the Muslims. They have been  fighting for the said objective in Iraq and Afghanistan for the past nine years  and violate all values of the Islamic Ummah; commit desecration of the Holy  Quran and have been perpetrating numerous open blasphemies against the holy  personality of the prophet Mohammad ( peace be upon him) who , in fact, is the  rescuer of the whole humanity. We think, the rulers of Bangladesh will surely  have Islamic knowledge and political insight to avoid headlong jumping to the  enmity of the Afghans by sending a few hundreds soldiers. Presumably, if the  rulers commit this historical mistake, the God-fearing people of Bangladesh will  not allow them to support the arch enemies of Islam against a fraternal Islamic  country.

The rulers of Bangladesh should know that the foreign invaders in Afghanistan  are in a state of escape. It is now not the time of troops surge and alliance  with America. The military situation in Afghanistan has reached a point that  even USA’s most close western allies and other important NATO members have  firmly decided to flee from Afghanistan, leaving America alone there.

The Islamic Emirate of Afghanistan believes, the government of Bangladesh will  not prefer to climb the bandwagon and give their support to American whereas  America itself is practically in a phase of downfall and flight in Afghanistan.  Bangladesh is not a member of NATO, nor it has other legal obligations to send  troops to Afghanistan; nor do the holy religion of Islam and the national  interests of Bangladesh and its people permit such undertaking. Bangladesh is a  prominent Islamic country and its people are no doubt steadfast Muslims.

Perhaps America intends at this final stage of its flight to tip Islamic  countries in the region against each other and cash in on their differences. The  Islamic country of Bangladesh should support its Muslim Mujahid brothers instead  of America and fulfill its responsibility in the struggle of the miserable  Afghans for obtainment of independence and establishment of stability in the  whole region.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Sep 2010)

*Taliban Propaganda Watch (RC South)
010045UTC Oct 10*

<em>NOTE: This material is from web pages and forums carrying statements  attributed to the Taliban, Taliban spokespersons or supporters of the Taliban,  or analysis thereof. Posting of this material neither confirms nor endorses any  of its content – it is shared for information only. When material translated  into English is not available, Google Translate is used to translate the  original  – this is only a machine translation, NOT an official one.</em>
<hr />* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1913:new-report-about-kandahar-operation&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> New report about Kandahar operation</a>
*
<blockquote>Thursday, 30 September 2010 07:22 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
For the past 7 days US invaders have started an operation by the name of  Dragon's Strike in Zhiri district’s Sang-e-Sar and Pashmool areas but have not  gained any ground against Mujahideen due to deadly blasts and fierce fighting  and their huge military force is still parked outside the district on Kandahar-Herat  main highway. Mujahideen from Sang-e-Sar area say that at 06:00 pm last night  the US invaders along with their puppet ANA tried to attack the Mujahideen bases  but were forced to retreat due to taking on heavy casualties from IED attacks.  In the failed assault a US tank was obliterated by a powerful blast, killing all  invaders onboard and another deadly blast hit their foot patrol in which 3 US  terrorists along with 2 of their puppets were instantly killed. The invaders  limbs and other parts are still lying at the scene of the explosions. At the end  of the bloody day, US invaders, according to their foul customs, ordered  airstrikes in the area which lasted well into this morning. In the barbaric and  blind bombing, the locals houses and fields were severely bombed but  Alhamdulillah no Mujahideen were Martyred or injured as a result.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1914:martyrdom-seeking-mujahid-attacks-us-military-convoy-close-to-kandahar-airfield&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Martyrdom Seeking Mujahid attacks US military convoy close to Kandahar Airfield</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 30 September 2010 07:46 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR. Sep. 30 – Noorullah, one of the lions of Islamic Emirate rammed his  explosive laden vehicle at a US invaders military convoy at 09:00 am this  morning in Mandi Hasar area of Daman district, close to Kandahar Airfield on  Kandahar-Boldak main highway. In the powerful explosion, 1 US tank was  obliterated to bits, killing 7 terrorists onboard. Locals from the area say that  some of the invaders limbs are lying in their homes due to the strength of the  blast. This incident happened at a time when US invaders are facing deadly  casualties in Zhiri operation for the past 7 days.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1915:missiles-hit-us-base-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Missiles hit US base in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 30 September 2010 07:47 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 30 – 4 missiles struck a US invaders base in Shahwali Kot’s Dali  Band area at 06:00 pm Wednesday night but the extent of damage and casualties  caused is not known.</blockquote>
* <a href="http://www.shahamat.info/english/index.php?option=com_content&amp;view=article&amp;id=1916:deadly-blasts-hit-us-invaders-in-kandahar&amp;catid=1:news&amp;Itemid=2"> Deadly blasts hit US invaders in Kandahar</a>*
<blockquote>Thursday, 30 September 2010 07:50 Qari Yousuf Ahmadi
KANDAHAR, Sep. 30 – A powerful explosion hit the foot patrol of US invaders in  Dand’s Zalkhan area last night but the number of killed and wounded is not known  due to the area being sealed off by the invaders. Reports add that at the same  time another explosion in Arghandab’s Babro area killed 3 US terrorists and  wounded a further 2 when the invaders tried to come out of their base.</blockquote>
<hr />


----------

